# Patterning Freshwater Run Off



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report*
*By Captain Chris Martin*

*Inclement Weather*

As the pattern for much of early July would have it, I was once again awakened periodically throughout the course of the night to a brilliant display of lightning illuminating the bedroom interior, only to be followed by the piercing clap of thunder, and the accompanying torrential downpour of rain. As 5:00 am rolled around, the rain had stopped, and it was time to meet today's party of four for a quick wake-up cup of coffee and a strategy session for their upcoming day on the water. As the gentlemen walked through the door, the fact that they too had experienced an uneasy night's rest was transparent, and their long-faces telegraphed their anticipated fear that today's trip may be postponed due to too much rain; for their fear of the possibility of there being too much freshwater in the bay system for a prosperous outing. Fears shared by many a coastal angler, but inclement weather knowledge and fishing tactics shared by few. Unbeknownst to me and my party, today's trip would prove to be a true learning experience for all of us, discovering new freshwater strategies that would consequently result in a spectacular finale. 

*Freshwater Strategies *

I want to share my experiences while discovering freshwater strategies. With water being off color and tasting like tap water from the faucet, several of our wades that day only produced one trout per session. While motoring down an area shoreline I noticed a long illusion looking slick snaking out in front of a bayou. The water around the slick was being pushed by the strong South wind and showed signs of small ripples. The snaking slick was approximately 150 yards long. Bait was jumping nervously throughout the calm slick. I turned the boat on its side and made a large circle back towards the bayou. We slowly motored into the bank, set anchor out and eased into the water. Shoulder-to-shoulder our group walked towards the opening of the bayou. After making several empty casts, I tasted the rippled water only to find more freshwater. Once our lures hit the slick water, immediately we got hooked up with trout. The bite was noticeably better. Each time we brought in a trout, the jig heads were inside the fish's mouth. I tasted the slick water and almost gagged due to the abundance of saltwater. It's in my opinion the back lakes are less impacted from fresh water because of their location. With strong south winds overnight, the tides were falling out. The fish were following the saltwater and moved out to deeper water on the shorelines. With our day-to-day changing environment one has a choice to run to a different bay system, or figure out strategies that will produce fish. 

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trout action slow with 10-15 trout per boat*

We've been working areas with 2 to 3 feet of soft shell or what I call reef beds. Concentrate casting to the end of the reef or the curves near area reefs. When I say beds, there is a distinct difference between reef beds that are under water and reefs that protrude out of the water. These beds vary in depth but most of them slowly taper from 1 foot to 4 feet of water. Knowing when to fish these beds has been the most contributing factor in my recent catches. Just the other day while fishing someone asked me, why don't you go far distances when you decide to move? I personally think trout stay within a general area. Yes, they will move away from a spot. But if you were catching good numbers and size trout earlier in the day, why wouldn't these same trout move back at a later time or date? This really makes your gears turn upstairs. Getting inside a trout head is what I'm always thinking about, before making any move. Try to visualize what a trout would do if given the same circumstances.​
The sand and grass shorelines have been much slower for us. Talking with a few of my counter parts, shoreline fishing has been much better for them. I guess we're too hung up on shell to make the switch. Their telling me, live fin fish while wade fishing has been the best method for catching trout and reds. The bite has been very early and normally is over after 9:00 AM. I noticed the early and late bite during out last full moon. Our back lakes have also slowed way down compared to earlier in the month. One thing I've noticed that hurt my fishing in the backcountry, the strong nagging south winds. The south to southwest wind is the kiss of death for pulling water out of the bay system. Hot weather and very low tides makes for fair red fishing, but trout prefer deeper water or cooler shell during the hot month of July.​
Let's now discuss fishing during the month of July. Here are a few tips that might help during this month. If the winds lay way down, key in on the surf action. I will continue to focus on reef beds until they play out. My feeling is, once San Antonio Bay heats up from the rising temperatures, deep reefs will produce better then the shell beds. I will also continue to fish San Antonio Bay, Carlos Bay, Mesquite Bay, Espiritu Santo Bay, and given the opportunity fish the shorelines near Seadrift.​
With soft plastic lures, the TTK lure in the plum chartreuse color has been doing very well for our parties when conditions are right. We're rigging most of my lures with a 1/16- ounce head when fishing shallow and switching to a 1/8 ounce when deep. As of late, the salinity levels in San Antonio Bay are fair. But don't get to use to these conditions, July can also be a month where the coast experiences severe weather and torrential downpours for days. While on the water, keep an eye out for the sky and check in frequently with someone who can check computer radar. ​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Couple more*

by Captain Rick


----------

